# حيااااااكم في متجر جوري منتجات متنووووعة والأسعار ولاااااااا أروع



## جوري joury (11 أبريل 2010)

يا هلا بالمهلي على موضوعي 

حياكم الله في متجري 

http://joury-vip.tk/sh/index.php?route=common/home


----------



## جوري joury (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حيااااااكم في متجر جوري منتجات متنووووعة والأسعار ولاااااااا أروع*

رايكم يهمني 

انتظر ردوودكم بخصوص المتجر


----------



## الريان (25 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حيااااااكم في متجر جوري منتجات متنووووعة والأسعار ولاااااااا أروع*

ما شاء الله .

ممتاز صراحة ولا بد يحتاج الى بعض التطوير مع مرور الوقت شي روتيني . 


بس فكرته ممتازة جداً :rose:


عسى الله يوفقج


----------

